# como usar el pcb wizard por primera vez



## tomcat (Sep 21, 2009)

Escribo para ver si alguien me puede enseñar como se usa el pcb wizard  (la impresion del pcb mas que nada),estoy estudiando ing. electronica pero los maestros nunca me enseñaron a usar este tipo de programas y necesito aprender a usarlo por que me encargaron un proyecto pero ya impreso como examen final.
he visto que este es el programa que mas usan en el foro,pero no hay un tutorial o algo asi para los principiantes.lo que he encontrado en el foro son proyectos ya hechos,pero no dicen como cambiar de esquematico a pcb.espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 21, 2009)

es muy facil... tenes una lista de componentes que abris con un boton con el simbolo de un cofre (arriba a la derecha)... donde tenes todos los componentes...

los acomodas como queres... y a la izquierda (de el simbolo anterior) tenes las lineas y puntos para agregar...

luego... te vas a la seccion del ARTWORK... y obtienes el PCB... ya para imprimir...

no es para nada dificil...

Sugerencia: TOQUETEAR Y TOQUETEAR... cuando vas probando te vas enterando de todo.. como me paso a mi...

te deceo suerte!

saludos!

Mariano22


----------



## tomcat (Sep 21, 2009)

Bueno gracias,mariano pero encontre el tutorial en la seccion de ayuda del prgrama,fue mas rapido leer el tutorial de lo que pense,de cualquier forma te lo agradezco mucho.y para los que tambien tienen esta duda como yo la tuve,les recomiendo leer el tutorial (esta en ingles),pero resumiendo los pasos solo es hacer lo siguiente:  1.- hacer el esquematico(en la parte de arriba dar view,gallery y circuit simbols),2.- hacer el diagrama normalmente,para unir solo poner el mouse en la punta del componente a unir sosteniendolo y juntarlo con el otro componente al aparecer el punto darle clik en caso de querer cambiarle valores hay que darle click 2 veces en el componente y para poder el tipo o modelo de pieza hay que darle con el boton derecho en el componente y ahi despliega un menu  de partes para seleccionar, 3.- por ultimo hay que ir a tools,convert,desing to printed circuit board..4.- por ultimo darle next casi a todo(a menos que quieras cambiar el tamaño de la placa) y listo.ahora al darle convert se vera como convierte de esquematico a pcb.espero haber contribudo en algo.saludos


----------



## JavAzalel (Oct 30, 2009)

El PCB Wizard es bueno, pero si quieres mas prolijidad y profesionalismo el eagle es recomendable, pero es algo mas complicado.


----------

